# Gravid spot already??



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My female snakeskin guppy just had six fry a few days ago, but she's already got her gravid spot again. Does this mean she has been fertilized before I bought her and now I have to wait for her to drop all her young, or is it possible she just mated with the male and got her gravid spot early?

(BTW-- how long does it take for the gravid spot to show up?)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

female guppy fry get a gravid spot at about 3 weeks of age. All my virgin females have huge gravid spots.( 4 months old)
She will likely continue to bless you with fry for the next 5 months or so if she has been with a male any time recently. You will have so many guppies you are going to be buying more tanks.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

